# التلوث الأشعاعي



## & صمت المشاعر & (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني خواتي ارجو منك بحث شامل 
وفي الحقيقة هو مشروع ترخجي 
بعنوان التلوث الاشعاعي والامراض الناتجة منة وطرق الوقاية ومعالجتة 
​


----------



## AMA_ENG (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ~ صمت المشاعر ~ 

اعذرني ان قلت لك اني قد استغربت هذا الطلب 
لا يوجد شي اسمه اريد بحث شامل وخصوصا انه مشروع تخرج تقوم بعمله على مدى سنة كاملة فلا يوجد احد يستطيع ان يقوم بالرد عليك وعلى موضوعك خلال يوم او يومين ~ الا اذا كنت تريد مشروعا جاهزا دون ان تضع بصمتك فيه !!!
لذا ارجوا منك ان تقوم بالبحث بنفسك والتقدم شيئا فشيئا في مشروعك (( السنة ما زالت في بدايتها )) , والملتقى هنا سيكون معك خطوة بخطوة لو واجهتك مشكلة معينة في جزء معين فقط .
بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب المختص في مشروعك وبالتوفيق .......
Handbook of Radioactive Contamination and Decontamination 
by: Jan Severa, Jaromir Bar

http://ifile.it/pb45kit/pTgr4hEoDJ5W.7z
password: ebooksclub.org


----------



## abue tycer (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*موجز عن التلوث الاشعاعي للفائدة*

التلوث الإشعاعي


لقد ا نصب اهتمام العـــــــالم بالقــضايا البيئية والعلاقة بين النشــاط البشري وتدهــور الأغلفة البيئية المخـــتلفة 0 وأخـــذ الإنـســان يهتم باســتغلال الموارد الطــبيعية وربـطــــها
با ســتراتيجية الإنماء الاقتصادي و التخـطيط البيئي للبقاء على تنمية مستديمة ومن هذه الاهتمامات نجد أن الطاقة النووية ســـتصبح في المــســتقبل بديلاً لطاقة العــالم المتقدم وقد نجم عن الأبحــاث والدراســات والتطبيقات في هذاالمجال خــطر التلوث الإشـــــعاعي للبيئة وذلك خلال الخمسين عـــامــاً الماضـــية 0 وإن متوســـط ما يتعـــرض له الفرد في المملكة العربية السعودية من إشعــــاع هو 129 ميلي ريم في الســنة ويأتي هذا الإشـــعاع من الغبار الذري ومن التلفزيون ومن الأشعة الكونية الطبيعية وأشعة إكس وأشعة من مصــــادر أخرى وذلك حـــسب ما تبينه دراســـات أجريت بين عـــامي ( 1401 و 1403 ) هـ وينتج عــــن هــذا التعــرض للإشعاع الطبيعي والمصنع 258 حـالة وفاة بالســــرطان في العـــام الواحد ويتعــرض الفـرد في إنجـــلترا إلى ضعف هذا القدر من الإشــعاع أي (240 ) ميلي ريم في الســنة 0 هذا وإن مايتعرض له الفرد في السعودية يعتبر أقل من متوسط ما يتعرض له الفرد على مســـتوى العالم ، فالوكالة الدولية للطـــاقة الذرية تذكر بأن الفرد يتعرض إلى ( 180 ) ميلي ريم في السنة 0




1 – ا لأشعة الكونية 

إن حوالي ثلث ما يتعرض له الإنسان من الإشعاع الطبيعي الخارجي يأتي من الأشعة الكونية وتخـــتلف كمية الأشعة الكونية باختلاف ارتفاع المكان عن سطح البحــر وباختلاف الموقع الجغرافي 0 وتنشأ معظمها من أماكن بعيدة في الفضاء الخارجي وينطلق بعضها من الشمس أثناء ا لتوهجات الشمسية 0 وتتعـــرض الأرض مباشـــــرة لهذا الإشــعاع الذي يتفاعل مع الغلاف الجوي لينتج أنواع أخرى من الإشــعاع ومواد مشعة مخـــتلفة مثل الكــــــربون 14المشع 0 وتجـد ر الإشــارة إلى أن الغلاف الجوي يعتبر حاجزاً واقياً من الأشـعة الكونية 0 

(6)
2-- ا لإشعاع الأرضي :

يتوقف تركيز المواد المشــعة ومن ثم درجة التلوث الإشعاعي في التربة على عــوامل كثيرة منها أصل ونوع الصخـــور التي تكونت منها التربة وعــمرها الجيولوجي ودرجة الحــرارة والمناخ السائد في أثناء تكون هذه التربة 0وعلى هذا الأساس يتفاوت تركيز العناصر المشعة في التربة الزراعية تفاوتاً كبيراً 0
وتحتوي القشـــرة الخارجية للكرة الأرضية على كميات من العناصر المــــــشعــة ، فالمواد المشعة الرئيسية الموجودة في الصخور هي : البوتاسيوم 40 والربيديوم 87 وســلسـلتان من العناصر المشــعة ناتجة عن تفكك اليورانيوم 238 والثوريوم 202 وهما النواتان ذات عـمر النصف الطويل واللتان بقيتا في الأرض منذ خلقها وكذلك الراد يوم 228 والرادون 222 والثوريوم 220 و الرصاص 210 ويختلف تركيز هذه العناصر المشعة في التربة باختلاف نوعها وتتكون الأشعة الصادرة من التربة من أشعة جـاما حيث تمتص جســـيمات ألفا وبيتا داخل القشرة الخارجية للتربة 0


3 - الإشعاعات الموجودة في الطعام والماء والهواء 

وتتضمن الأطعمة والسوائل التي يتناولها الإنسان نسبة من الإشعاع الطبيعي ففي كل لتر من الحليب تبلغ نســـبة البوتاســيوم 40 بين ( 25 - 90 ) بيكريل ويتوضع معـضمها عضلات الجسم ويقدر متوسط الجرعة المشعة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان من الأطعمة والأشربة بـ 30ميلي ريم وتختلف كمية الإشـــعاع من عضو لآخر في جــــسـم الإنســــان فمثلاً تزداد كمية الإشعاعات الطبيعـية في الرئة ، و ينتشـــر الرادون 222 في الجــو أكثر لأن نصف عمره أطول كما يوجد أيضاً في ماء الشرب 0

4 -- الأشعة تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية 

هي أشعة غـــير مرئية تصدر من الشــمس ، كما توجد الأشــعـــة تحت الحمــراء بكثرة في الأطياف التي تزداد فيها الأشــعة الحـمــراء المرئية لذلك يمكن الحصول عليها من المصباح الكهربي ومن الأجسام المسخنة لدرجة الاحمرار 0
أما الأشعة فوق البنفسجية فتوجد بكثرة في الأطياف التي تزداد فيها الأشعة البنفسجية المرئية لذلك يمكن الحصول عليها من المصـباح الكهربائي ومن مصباح بخـــــار الزئبق 0 إلا أن مصدرها الأساسي هو الشمس ، وتزداد أوقات الظهر في فصل الصيف وبشكل عام ينصح بعدم الإفراط في التعرض لأشعة الشمس ، كما ينصح باستخدام النظارات الواقية 0

(7)
- أشعة الموجات القصيرة [ ميكروويف ] 

إن التأثير الرئيسي للتعرض للأشعة غير المؤينة مثل أشعةالموجات القصيرة( الميكروويف) هو الحرارة والحروق وقد سجل أكثر من 40حالة في أمريكا ممن يتعاملون بها 0
أما أفــران الميكـروويف التي تقوم بتوزيع الحـــرارة بانتظام خلال الطعـام في فترة زمنية قصيرة فهي عادة مجهزة بطريقة أمينة وغير ضارة إلا إذ1 استعملت بطريقة خـاطئة مثل التعرض مباشرة للأشعة حيث أنها تولد حرارة عالية 0
هذا وتســتخدم أشــعة الموجات القصيرة في العلاج الطبيعي حيث يتم تخـفيف آلام العضلات والمفاصل عن طريق الحرارة التي تصاحب هذه الأشعة 0

6 - أشعة التلفزيون 

يتعرض الشخص لمقدار من الإشعاع قدره 1 ميلي ريم في السنة من الإشعاع المؤ ين الذي ينطلق عند تشغيل التلفزيون وقد تنبعث منه أشعة إكس بشكل خفيف 0
هذا وينصح بالابتعاد عن التلفزيون للحماية من أضرار الإشعاع على أجزاء الجــسم المختلفة وبخاصة العيون 0

7 - الأشعة السينية 

تنطلق هذه الأشعة نتيجة التغيير في حالات الإ لكـترونات بالمدارات الداخلية للذرات وهي أشعة كهر ومغـناطـيسية ولديها قدرة على اختراق الأجسام لذلك فهي تــســتخدم في الطب لغرض التشــخيص حيث يتم تصوير الأجزاء الداخلية في الجســم كما أن لها اسـتخدامات في الكشف عن المعادن في أعماق الأرض وتســتخدم أيضاً في مجالات الأبحاث العلمية للأشعة الســينية كما أن لها تأثيراً ضاراً يتمثل في فــقـر الدم والعــقم وتهتك الجلد وا لشــعر وغـــير ذلك وهي تؤثر على من يتعامل معها من الفنيين والأطباء والمرضى، لذلك فلا بد من الوقاية من هذه الأشـــــعة حيث يتم وضع حواجز قوية من الرصاص أو الأســمنت لوقـــــاية الفنيين والأطباء 0 كما ينصح بعدم الإفراط في استعمال هذه الأشعة لتشخيص الأمراض0





(8)
8- أشعة الليزر 

وهي أشعة كهـرو مغناطيسية مرئية ، كأشعة الضوء العــادي ولكنها ذات موجات متجانســة ومتماسكة يقوي بعضها بعضاَ عند الانطلاق فتزداد شدتها وبالتالي تستطيع قطع مـســــافات لانهائية بخط مستقيم ، وجهاز الليزر يعمل على تجــميع الإشــــعاعات الضــوئية التي يولدها داخله من اتجاهات مختلفة و يعــمل على تركــيزها وتقـويمها وإطلاقــها على شــكل حــزمة 
ضوئية ضيقة جداً وذات أطوال موجيه موحدة في اتجاه مركز واحد 0 
وعـــلى الرغـــم من أن أشعة الليزر لا تـمثل خطراً يذكر على تلوث البيئة ، إلا أن خـــطرها واضحاً على مستخدميها سواء في مختبرات الجامعات أوفي المستشفيات أو في الصناعة ، لذلك لابد من اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة ومحاولة عدم التعرض لهذه الأشعة 0
ويرجع ضرر أشعة الليزر إلى تأثيرها الحـراري وأكــثر الأجـــزاء التي تتعـــرض لها الجلد والعيون لذلك لابد من تفادي التعرض لها واستخدام نظارات واقية 0كما أن أشـــــعة تختلف شـــدتها حسب مصدرها وطاقتــها حيث أنها قد تصبح أشـــعة مؤينة وتســبب أضراراً بالغة وتحدث أ ضرا راَ وتحدث شرارة كهربائية كما هو الحال في الأشعة النووية 0


----------



## abue tycer (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومات اضافية*

أهم أنواع الإشعاعات الضارة​1- أشعة ألفا :​أ- وهي عبارة عن نويات هيليوم ذات شحنة موجبة ثنائية تبلغ سرعتها 20 ألف كم في الثانية.​ب- اختراقها على الإنسان ضعيفة .​ج- قدرتها على التأين عالية لذلك تلحق أشد الأذى بالخلايا الحية .​​2- أشعة بيتا:​أ- عبارة عن إلكترونات سريعة جداً ( تقارب سرعة الضوء ) .​ب- ذات شحنة سالبة.​ج- لها قدرة على اختراق الأجسام ( حوالي بضعة سنتمترات )​​3- أشعة جاما :​أ- عبارة عن أمواج كهرومغناطيسية قصيرة تنطلق من نويات بعض العناصر المشعة ولا تحمل شحنة كهربائية .​ب- لها قدرة على اختراق الأجسام بصورة عالية جداً وكبيرة .​ج- سرعتها تساوي سرعة الضوء .​​4- الأشعة السينية :​هي عبارة عن أمواج كهرومغناطيسية تشبه في طبيعتها وتأثيرها أشعة جاما .​5- النيترونات :​أ- وهي احد مكونات الذرة .​ب- لا تحمل شحنة كهربائية .​ج- قدرتها على الاختراق عالية وتنطلق من التفاعلات والتفجيرات النووية​


----------

